# Langstroth's are a pain!



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I just bought my first Langstroth hive. (My other hives are Top Bars) I must have spent 6 hours putting that darned thing together and painting it. All those tiny nails! Arrg! :hair Nope, I don't have a nail gun. And, is it just me or do those tiny nails LOVE to bend and go all cattywampus when you hammer them?:smack

I can't even imagine how some of y'all have the time to put dozens or even hundreds of these things together. I assume I'll get faster as I get practice. How long does it take for y'all to assemble 3 medium supers, 30 frames, a migratory cover and then paint it?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You must have a nail gun! When assembling hives and frames it is a necessity.

I assemble hundreds of frames and probably 100 boxes and nearly that many tops every year. I'd go on strike if I didn't have an air compressor and nail gun.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Money... Just buying the unassembled hive was a huge splurge for me. 
I can't even afford to buy bees. I have a cousin that need some bees cut out of a wall so I'm getting them that way.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

On the hive body them selves most company's drill nail start holes so the nails start easier. You can use a small size drill bit and drill for the whole length of the nail. You can also use wood screws instead of nails too.

Frames are another thing and they do have tiny nails. I soak all the parts to make them damp, then use a comb to hole the short nails so as to not mash the fingers. I also use a tack hammer, or a 7 OZ claw hammer for control. I always built the frames in the winter when I had days I just didn't want to be out side and during those summer heat spells.

When installing the wedge bar when installing foundation I use a T50 Staple gun which is a hand held trigger model no air required. I don't like installing foundation and wiring it.

I bought my first air nailer at a second hand consignment shop. Check at pawn shops too.

 Al


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I built my first several boxes/frames and painted them. After that I bought them already put together and painted. Building them was a pain but I'm lazy as well...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Glued and stapled together 20 deep boxes and about 30 frames this morning. Might have taken an hour and a half to 2 hours. Love my air compressor and nail gun! Now comes the part I hate......painting.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Get a spray gun for that air compressor. Latex sprays beautifully, and dries fast enough that you can spray it outside. Luckily, you don't really care if you get a fly in your paint, so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I stack mine up and use a paint roller to roll the deck and fence stain on.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

That's what I do too. I can roll a stack of boxes and be through faster than I can set up a paint sprayer, spray the boxes and clean up the paint sprayer.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Someday I'll be able to afford a paint sprayer, air compressor, and a nail gun.
:awh:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A paint sprayer for hive bodies is a waste of money and time. Takes longer to set them up and clean that a plain old roller which you can toss if you don't feel like washing out.

 Al


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Not sure about your time vs. economy logic, Al. 

The particular sprayer I use for that, I got at harbor freight for $10. My air compressor stays charged all the time. And latex paint cleans up with water.

When I want to spray a stack of boxes, or a single new feeder, I pour a little paint in the cup, spray the ware, and dump the left-over paint back in the can. For cleanup, I rinse the cup with water, fill it with water, put it back on the gun, and lock the trigger back and let it run the water through while I do something else. Gun stays like that until I need to use it again. The whole thing taking literally 30-60 second more than rolling (and disposing of the roller cover) would. 

If you're choosing not to rinse your roller cover out after use, you will have been able to buy a $10 spray gun in short order, and each cover after that WOULD be a waste of money.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I think I'm gonna check out Harbor Freight next time I get a check!


----------

